# 20th June "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambridge are



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

Lets see if we can tempt anyone out this month. I will be away the week before so will not be updating the thread until I return, also will make a decision whether to hold it by the Tuesday so hopefully everyone will have a chance to read the forum to check.

So who can we tempt out for the June meet ?

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
NormStrm mate - Clive
TTonyTT
ridley TT
OuTTlaw
clived
Love_iTT


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> will make a decision whether to hold it by the Tuesday so hopefully everyone will have a chance to read the forum to check.


As if anyone would turn up without checking first ... :wink:

June 20th is OK for me at the moment, but - as ever - I'll not know for definite until much nearer the time ...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > will make a decision whether to hold it by the Tuesday so hopefully everyone will have a chance to read the forum to check.
> ...


I'll add you to the list so I can at least text you :wink:


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

As mentioned in thread for cancelled May 16th meet â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ count me in.
I can save my long list of questions until then

Cheers

David


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ridley TT said:


> As mentioned in thread for cancelled May 16th meet â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ count me in.
> I can save my long list of questions until then
> 
> Cheers
> ...


David

You're on the list :wink:

Look forward to your long list of questions


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman ill be there


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Norman ill be there


 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry Norman, another one I'm going to have to miss I'm afraid. Just too much mileage for me in one month with Poole, Silverstone and Donington all coming up too.

Apologies mate


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Norm, 
really keen to come along to one of the meets ( will be my first ) and would have come to the 20th but already have a commitment that night. Please let me know when the next one is and I will keep an eye on here as well.

Look foreward to meeting you


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Norm,

I think we'll give this one a miss too. We'll only just be back from Le Mans and I have a feeling that we'll both be cream crackerd......

See you next month.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Coope said:


> Please let me know when the next one is and I will keep an eye on here as well.
> 
> Look foreward to meeting you


 :twisted:

careful, I might be there .... :twisted:


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> Coope said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know when the next one is and I will keep an eye on here as well.
> ...


Meaning ?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Coope said:


> Meaning ?


Meaning ...

that I should be more careful that I'm posting the right comment in the right thread when I've got more than one browser window open ...


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

lol :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Coope said:


> Hey Norm,
> really keen to come along to one of the meets ( will be my first ) and would have come to the 20th but already have a commitment that night. Please let me know when the next one is and I will keep an eye on here as well.
> 
> Look foreward to meeting you


Hi Coope

Your just down the road 

We usually meet mid month so keep an eye on the events list.

Are you coming to the EvenTT07 being held at Donington Park on 1st July, I am sorting out a cruise up there on the Sunday morning if you fancy joing us http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=88533

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry Norman, another one I'm going to have to miss I'm afraid. Just too much mileage for me in one month with Poole, Silverstone and Donington all coming up too.
> 
> Apologies mate


OK Paul, we can have a chin wag at Silverstone between the F1's negating any chance of a conversation 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> I think we'll give this one a miss too. We'll only just be back from Le Mans and I have a feeling that we'll both be cream crackerd......
> 
> See you next month.


Thanks for letting me know Penny, sure you will have an ace time @ Le Mans, one event I want to try at get to one year, unfortunately not this year.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

All ... how's it looking for the 20th ??

I can make it, and I guess Norm can & will to. But I'd prefer *NOT *to go all that way just to meet up with Norm.

(only because there are a lot closer places where he & I could meet :wink: )


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

In my diary


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> All ... how's it looking for the 20th ??
> 
> I can make it, and I guess Norm can & will to. But I'd prefer *NOT *to go all that way just to meet up with Norm.
> 
> (only because there are a lot closer places where he & I could meet :wink: )


Hi Tony

Well looks like we have 6 attending as clived has us in the diary 8)

Might also be a couple of late shows (fingers crossed).

I'll be picking up my nate Clive from Bishop Stortford so won't be able to meet up en route.

Hope everyone can still join us.

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Not sure I can make this one due to still being busy at work, hence the delay in posting. If I can, I will, especially as the nights are nice and light (and it will almost be the longest day).

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Norm, I'm going to see if I can get to this tomorrow if I can, we've got family coming round but it just depends what time I can get away or what good excuse I can come up with that sounds half reasonable. :roll: :wink:

So possibly maybe!

Graham


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Would love to come, but with going to Silverstone on Thursday and then Donny 10days later I'm already being accused of being "obsessive about that car" lol 

Sorry mate, next time I hope...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'm afraid work is definitely going to get in the way again, so I'll have to abstain. Sorry Norm.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi Norm, I'm going to see if I can get to this tomorrow if I can, we've got family coming round but it just depends what time I can get away or what good excuse I can come up with that sounds half reasonable. :roll: :wink:
> 
> So possibly maybe!
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham

Fingers crossed you can make it, looking forward to checking out the RS4 cab 8) Do we need to start counting the no of mods yet :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Would love to come, but with going to Silverstone on Thursday and then Donny 10days later I'm already being accused of being "obsessive about that car" lol
> 
> Sorry mate, next time I hope...


Understood, think Tina's given up with me as a lost cause when it comes to my TT :lol: Heck I was just out washing it in the rain. Will see you at Silverstone hopefully.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> I'm afraid work is definitely going to get in the way again, so I'll have to abstain. Sorry Norm.
> 
> Moley


OK. pesky work getting in the way again :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*BUMP*

It's *tonight *

See you all later.

Norman


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Norm

Physio has advised me NOT to drive.

 

(my knee is still dodgy)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hope to still make it tonight Norm, see you there.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

An excellent meet Norm and thanks for organising it, I shall have to get to these more often in the future. See you all on the 1st at Donny. :wink:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep, Cheers Norm - nice to see everyone at the RS4 meet tonight ;-)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Good night was had by all 

2 x TT's, 2 RS4's and a Dodge Viper 8) not a bad carpark :wink:

I'll post a couple of pics later. In fact you can see a small section of one in ridley TT's sig pic 8)










Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A few pics here :-http://normstrm.swilland.com/070620_Kneesworth_June_07/


----------



## ridley TT (Apr 4, 2007)

Great first meet for me. Thanks to all for making me feel so welcome & thanks again to Norm for sortting my Signpic out
Cheers
Dave


----------

